# Uterine Infection in First Time Doe...Help Please



## misfitmorgan (Oct 30, 2014)

I have a first year doe who had a single large buck boy about 3 days ago. Yesterday morning we noticed her discharge looked pink and white like blood mixed with puss. i believe she has a uterine infection, her back end smelled very bad at the evening milking and her milk production had dropped. This morning she gave a quart of milk and on the evening milk she gave about a cup maybe less, her udder also seemed to be slightly swollen and she was shivering(keep in mind it was/is -8 or below here tonight). i called the vet to ask her opinion and she said she doesnt know anything about goats but she suggested some kind of antibiotic and said she could look up the dosage and duration and what would work..i told her i would look into it myself...it wasnt exactly a confidence inspiring conversation.

So i have been looking around on the internet...i know...and some people said a SQ injection of penicillin and others says ******'s and SQ of Oxytetracycline. So i dont know which to give her and how much and where the SQ injection goes. She is the only doe out of 7 who has an infection. i did visually see the placenta on the ground after her kidding so i know she passed most/all of it. i know it is possible to order Oxytetracycline offline but do i need to go to the vet for penicillin? She seemed to be eating and drinking fine this morning and definitely ate evening grain.

Tractor supply has Oxytetracycline soluable powder to mix in water buckets but i dont feel that i would be sure she was getting a proper dose and it would also be accessible to my other goats which i dont want. The goat milk is for human and goat kid consumption. Tractor supply also has Dutvet Duramycin injectable...would this be the same thing as Oxytetracycline and is it safe for goats?

Thank you for your assistance. :hug:


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

you can buy Pen G at the feed store - does her discharge have an odor?


----------



## misfitmorgan (Oct 30, 2014)

dreamacresfarm2 said:


> you can buy Pen G at the feed store - does her discharge have an odor?


Yes...the closest thing i could compare it to is something dead and just starting to rot perhaps. Not pretty.

Also what is Pen G? Some type of penicillian?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I've had good luck with penicillin for post kidding uterine issues. Most feed stores sell penicillin. I give any adult boer doe 10cc SQ for five days. If you don't see positive results in 48-72hrs, then consider something else. Watch her temperature. if it gets up to the 105 degree range, then banamine at 1cc/100lbs is indicated. That is vet Rx.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Oct 30, 2014)

Tenacross said:


> I've had good luck with penicillin for post kidding uterine issues. Most feed stores sell penicillin. I give any adult boer doe 10cc SQ for five days. If you don't see positive results in 48-72hrs, then consider something else. Watch her temperature. if it gets up to the 105 degree range, then banamine at 1cc/100lbs is indicated. That is vet Rx.


This doe is an alpine and only 14-15 months old she weighs about 90lbs would 10cc SQ be to high a dose for her?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

misfitmorgan said:


> This doe is an alpine and only 14-15 months old she weighs about 90lbs would 10cc SQ be to high a dose for her?


It might be more than she needs. If you don't feel comfortable, give less. Maybe someone else will give an opinion. That's just my standard dose. Like "take two aspirin and call me in the morning" type dose.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Penicillin is 1cc per 20 lbs twice a day. I would do at least 7 days. Give it SQ. 

You probably should flush her too.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Oct 30, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> Penicillin is 1cc per 20 lbs twice a day. I would do at least 7 days. Give it SQ.
> 
> You probably should flush her too.


Flush her with? And what is Pen G?


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Pen G = Procaine Penicillin G


----------



## misfitmorgan (Oct 30, 2014)

dreamacresfarm2 said:


> Pen G = Procaine Penicillin G


Hmm tractor supply doesnt show that they stock it...i wonder where else i can get it from TSC is the only feed stores we have around here.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Oct 30, 2014)

Anyone? i would really like to get her on some antibotics today if possible.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Call and ask them what livestock antibiotics they carry - if . we know what you can get we can help pick the best one.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Oct 30, 2014)

dreamacresfarm2 said:


> Call and ask them what livestock antibiotics they carry - if . we know what you can get we can help pick the best one.


ok i will do that now and let you know.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Oct 30, 2014)

Ok it sounds like the only thing they have up there is Liquamycin LA 200...can i give her that? It's Oxytetracycline which says it is for metritis (uterine infection) from different sites ive read. Has anyone tried Liquamycin LA 200 for uterine infection in goats? The label only states cattle and swine.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Usually the PenG is in the refrigerated section....there is a long acting and a short acting. One is twice a day, the other is once a day.
Yes, you can give LA200....do they have Tylan 200?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

For treatment of:
This is the preferred medication for the most the common causes of contagious keratoconjunctivitis ("pinkeye"), mycoplasma & chlamydia.
Used for metritis (uterine infection) following freshening.
Used for navel or joint ill in young kids (always treat joint/naval ill for a full 10 days).
Effective against most mastitis causing bacteria via systemic injection.
Goat dose: SQ Injection
4.5ml per 100 lbs. every 36-48 hours. Administer 3 shots (one every 36-48 hours.) 
OR
3ml per 100 lbs. once daily (this is the dosage I use)
For treatment of Pink Eye: administer a couple drops oxytetracycline directly into the eye as well as giving the injections.
Milk withholding time: 12- 18 days
Notes:
Do not confuse this drug with Tylan 200- it is NOT the same medication.
The label recommends a dose schedule of 72 hours, but blood levels become too low after 48 hours.
Oxytetracycline is counteracted by milk. Do not use in an animal that is nursing or has consumed milk, because it will not be effective.
Tetracycline, once the bottle has been used a while may become very dark (oxidizes), at which point the shot may painful, though still effective, when injected.
As it ages, tetracycline tend to be degraded and become toxic.
Do not use any tetracycline on pregnant does or kids under six months old because It may interfere with bone & teeth formation both in utero and while kids are growing.
Do not give Oxytetracycline and Penicillin at the same time. When given together, the tetracycline causes a chemical reaction that stops the effectiveness of Penicillin.
There is increasing resistance to oxytetracycline by many staph & strep organisms as well as strains of E.coli.
Often used in conjunction with sulfas drugs such as sulfadimethoxine (Albon)


----------



## misfitmorgan (Oct 30, 2014)

NyGoatMom said:


> For treatment of:
> This is the preferred medication for the most the common causes of contagious keratoconjunctivitis ("pinkeye"), mycoplasma & chlamydia.
> Used for metritis (uterine infection) following freshening.
> Used for navel or joint ill in young kids (always treat joint/naval ill for a full 10 days).
> ...


Thank you for your help everyone!! i ended up finding Pen G...1 ml once a day for 4 days the bottle says...today would be day three. After the first dose the smell she had went away completey. i wish it would warm enough enough here to completely soak the back end of all the does and get everyone washed up really good.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No. For goats the dose is 1cc per 20 lbs and should be given twice a day.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Oct 30, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> No. For goats the dose is 1cc per 20 lbs and should be given twice a day.


The bottle said 1ml per 100lbs once a day for 4 days...not to exceed 5 doses??You just ignore that for goats? It's some sort of long lasting kind that is suppose to stay in their system for 14 days or some such.

So today is day 4....not sure how i would change the dose now??


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Yes, goat metabolize things faster than cows, they need 1cc per 20lbs, for her, round up to 5cc. Disregard the 5 dose limit as well, she needs it for 7 days minimum.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

misfitmorgan said:


> The bottle said 1ml per 100lbs once a day for 4 days...not to exceed 5 doses??You just ignore that for goats? It's some sort of long lasting kind that is suppose to stay in their system for 14 days or some such.So today is day 4....not sure how i would change the dose now??


At a certain point you either believe what we are saying or you don't. You were the one asking for help.


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

misfitmorgan said:


> The bottle said 1ml per 100lbs once a day for 4 days...not to exceed 5 doses??You just ignore that for goats? It's some sort of long lasting kind that is suppose to stay in their system for 14 days or some such.
> 
> So today is day 4....not sure how i would change the dose now??


Yes just ignore the bottle.. They have not studied goats enough to give the correct dose. The goats just metabolize everything so much faster. Start today with two doses twice a day at proper rate and call it day 1. You want to kill that infection to prevent relapse. You need to give probios to help the rumen through all this.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

It is very confusing about goat dosages. A lot of the veterinarians are not even familiar with the dosages for goats. All of the moderators and a lot of the posters here have had a lot of experience with goats and all their problems. That is why someone might tell you different than what is listed on the various medications. 

You need to make you own decisions, but, all the moderators do have experience and knowledge on their sides, way more so than most non-goat vets! 

I hope your doe gets better, quickly!


----------



## misfitmorgan (Oct 30, 2014)

Tenacross said:


> At a certain point you either believe what we are saying or you don't. You were the one asking for help.


It is not about believeing or not...i didnt know if i could just up the dose and pretend i started over or not, hence why i asked. The entire reason i came here to ask is specfically because the vets around here dont know jack about goats as others have mentioned.

Thank you everyone i will up her dose and start over. Darn metabolism, good thing i got the big bottle lol. i feel bad every time i have to give her a dose though that stuff must sting awful cause she does not like it and normally lets us do anything we want to her. She does seem to be feeling better even with the lower dose so atleast she is more comfortable in that aspect. Hopefully in a week or so she will be all cleared up. She is a very good goat and a beautiful milker, she is giving over a quart a day as a FF.


----------

